# Perú - One photo per day



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cordillera of Huayhuash*
San Antonio Pass - Huánuco Department









by http://www.grantordelheide.com/images/xl/20120227-_MG_8987.jpggrantordelheide.com ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Taquile Island*
Puno Department









by https://instagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn...054_441762589524472_7648641257236856832_n.jpginstagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Parón Lake*
Ancash Department









by https://instagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn...816_284755901970757_6578391550886150144_n.jpginstagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Piquecocha Lake - Nor Yauyos Cochas Landscape Reserve*
Lima Department









by https://instagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn...62_1888682378070869_8611766288722690048_n.jpginstagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Pucajirca Glacier*
Pomabamba Province - Ancash Department









by https://flic.kr/p/nL5VCSFerran Altimiras ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Huancaya Waterfalls*
Lima Department









by https://instagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn...854_265131170560689_7699636997375131648_n.jpginstagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cordillera of Vilcanota & Sibinacocha Lagoon*
Cusco Department









by https://flic.kr/p/wb2jxSl_c_m_tt_ ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Huascarán National Park*
Ancash Department









by https://flic.kr/p/JyGiwXrene baars ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Santa Teresa Lake*
Madre de Dios Department









by https://flic.kr/p/rzwHSaJorge JS Silva Photography ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Amarakaeri Communal Reserve*
Madre de Dios Department









by https://flic.kr/p/URWjafPeruvian Jungle​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Valera District*
Amazonas Department









by https://flic.kr/p/MQGQEtJuan Carlos Heredia Mayer ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Rajuntay Mountain*
Junín Department









by Jorge Valle​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Huallaga River*
San Martín Department









by https://flic.kr/p/MRcSFpJuan Carlos Heredia Mayer ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Canchahuaya Waterfall*
Sierra del Divisor National Park - Loreto Department









by https://flic.kr/p/avCb7sDiego Pérez Romero ​


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peru. Cusco.*

Peru by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Alto Nanay - Pintuyacu - Chambira Regional Conservation Area*
Loreto Department









by https://flic.kr/p/4eW8cpescapades and Me-Andrew-ings ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*El Tirol Waterfall*
Chanchamayo Province - Junín Department









by https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3841/14949992171_91c396266e_b.jpgRich ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Manu National Park*
Madre de Dios Department









by https://flic.kr/p/SWpeNAPaul Koniec​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Oxapampa Province*
Pasco Department









by https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b0/5e/28/b05e28d3747620f04411ee692c3357d2.jpgs-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Maquisapa Waterfall*
Río Abiseo National Park - San Martín Department









by http://photo.infrastellar.net/photos/20170308-DSC02976 Panorama.1490288965.jpginfrastellar.net​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Laguna Azul*
San Martín Department









by https://instagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t51.2885-15/e35/10995052_188420468207331_482210310_n.jpginstagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Wiracochapampa Ruins*
Huamachuco District - La Libertad Department









by https://flic.kr/p/UyzkW9letsridebikes.ca ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Train Matarani - La Joya*
Arequipa Department









by https://flic.kr/p/WeHnf5David Gubler ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cascades of Huancaya*
Nor Yauyos Cochas Landscape Reserve - Lima Department









by https://instagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t51.2885-15/e35/14269215_1599222963713132_546292421_n.jpgpeter.rosales_photography ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Caleta Acumpita (La Aguja)*
Camaná Province - Arequipa Department









by https://www.arturobullard.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/IMG_9929-copia.jpgwww.arturobullard.com ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cordillera Azul National Park*
San Martín Department









by http://www.conservamospornaturaleza.org/img/2016/11/Palmnonte-3.gifwww.conservamospornaturaleza.org ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Soraccochaesquina Lagoon*
Paras District - Ayacucho Department









by https://flic.kr/p/J2X3Z7Richard Bermudo Gonzales ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cabo Blanco*
Piura Department









by https://instagram.flim5-2.fna.fbcdn...16_2075582882668251_3600181852549152768_n.jpginstagram.flim5-2.fna.fbcdn.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Tambopata River*
Madre de Dios Department









by https://flic.kr/p/TYwQaAPeruvian Jungle ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Laguna de Paca*
Junín Department









by https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4405/36504989046_9811e70c8f_b.jpgAdith Gandhi ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cordillera de la Viuda*
Lima & Junín Departments









by https://flic.kr/p/DXnt4Kfer leon ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*El Playón Dunes*
Paracas National Reserve - Ica Department









by https://flic.kr/p/qnL6rzTito Cornejo Crosby ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cordillera de Ampato*
Arequipa Department









by https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4197/34870567120_eeaa2ae778_b.jpgMartin Emmert ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Manu National Park*
Madre de Dios Department









by https://flic.kr/p/VLeAsPPeruvian Jungle ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Portuguesa Mountain*
Cangallo Province - Ayacucho Department









by https://flic.kr/p/RTRb6NRichard Bermudo Gonzales​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Bayoz Waterfall*
Perené District - Junín Department









by https://df0179xsabjj8.cloudfront.net/large/102653_OfAzJfJWPVN9roea_35593.jpgcloudfront.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Laguna 69*
Ancash Department









by https://flic.kr/p/WKF1RrSenda Utópica ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Interoceanic Highway*
Puno Department









by Matias Recondo​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Parcoy District*
La Libertad Department









by Jean Marco Villanueva Saldaña​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*El Gato Waterfall*
Tambopata National Reserve - Madre de Dios Department









by https://flic.kr/p/XHhjpYFico Stein Montagne ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Huayllay Stone Forest*
Pasco Department









by https://flic.kr/p/Y92GqHPeruvian Mountains ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Mantaro Valley*
Chupaca Province - Junín Department









by https://flic.kr/p/GUNHzJMartin Garcia​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cashibococha Lagoon*
Yarinacocha District - Ucayali Department









by https://instagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn...42_1918506758417366_9130783859191840768_n.jpginstagram.flim5-1.fna.fbcdn.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Grand Canyon of the Marañon River*
Amazonas Department









by https://photos.smugmug.com/Trip-Gal...H2bCZSN/0/52c66a61/XL/DSC00036-flagged-XL.jpgnickgottlieb.photography ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Amarakaeri Communal Reserve*
Madre de Dios Department









by https://flic.kr/p/YqAZKjPeruvian Jungle​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Vallunaraju Mountain*
Huaraz Province - Áncash Department









by https://flic.kr/p/WAeDwdIan Lynch​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Tambopata National Reserve*
Madre de Dios Department









by https://ssl.c.photoshelter.com/img-get2/I0000WUyxAEMpRhY/fit=1000x750/015215-01.jpgphotoshelter.com









by https://ssl.c.photoshelter.com/img-get2/I00004zr6Eq37Cu4/fit=1000x750/008189-01.jpgphotoshelter.com









by https://ssl.c.photoshelter.com/img-get2/I0000pC0YR0xZg5U/fit=1000x750/001822-01.jpgphotoshelter.com









by https://ssl.c.photoshelter.com/img-get2/I0000ri73E2T3b4I/fit=1000x750/010471-01.jpgphotoshelter.com​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cueva de las Lechuzas*
Tingo María National Park - Huánuco Department









by https://www.rumbosdelperu.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Senda-Utópica-990x648.jpgwww.rumbosdelperu.com ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Chaparri Ecological Reserve*
Lambayeque Department









by https://photos.smugmug.com/Travel/S...9z2f/0/581da5a7/X2/Chaparri062211-4563-X2.jpgsmugmug.com ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Caleta La Islilla*
Paita Province - Piura Department









by https://photos.smugmug.com/Perú-2016/i-B6KGGB2/0/5b6db4a1/XL/IMGP0407-XL.jpgsmugmug.com​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Nazca Desert*
Ica Department









by https://photos.smugmug.com/Fotograf...wQGD4h/0/02b17642/XL/Nasca270720145274-XL.jpgsmugmug.com ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Train Cusco - Machupicchu*
Cusco Department









by https://flic.kr/p/X5XuCiNeel Bechtiger ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Pucajirca Glacier*
Pomabamba Province - Áncash Department









byhttps://flic.kr/p/nKXnRtFerran Altimiras ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Pasco-cocha Lagoon*
Mosoc Llacta District - Cusco Department









by https://flic.kr/p/MgGASWCésar Torres ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cordillera Raura*
Oyón Province - Lima & Huánuco Departments









by https://flic.kr/p/ZodzUcluis pardave ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Ampato, Sabancaya and Hualca Hualca Volcanoes*
Cordillera de Ampato - Arequipa Department









by https://flic.kr/p/ecP6oEtakasphoto.com​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Huacachina Dunes*
Ica Department









by https://flic.kr/p/VtRkknMiguel Noa ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Tono River*
Manu Biosphere Reserve - Cusco Department









by https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7475/15952767917_166fa4cc1b_b.jpgTito Cornejo Crosby​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Canta Province*
Lima Department









by https://flic.kr/p/Y1c38EFer Del Rosario ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Pampas River*
Ayacucho Department









by https://flic.kr/p/XrvsLZPeruvian Mountains ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Qolquepucro Mountain*
Nor Yauyos Cochas Landscape Reserve - Lima Department









by https://flic.kr/p/Mv6VD5Tito Cornejo Crosby​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Boiling River of Mayantuyacu*
Puerto Inca Province - Huánuco Department









by https://instagram.flim5-2.fna.fbcdn...4054_752808158202525_555747254611214336_n.jpginstagram.flim5-2.fna.fbcdn.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Tinajani Canyon*
Ayaviri District - Puno Department









by https://flic.kr/p/T2ypMzFederico Gómez Drufovka​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Pampa Hermosa National Sanctuary*
Chanchamayo Province - Junín Department









by http://www.conservamospornaturaleza.org/img/2013/08/7.jpgwww.conservamospornaturaleza.org​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Colán Beach*
Paita Province - Piura Department









by https://flic.kr/p/rLteV2Julio Talledo ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Madre de Dios Jungle*
Madre de Dios Department









by https://ssl.c.photoshelter.com/img-get2/I0000ihYxpWPJZlM/fit=1000x750/Stenzel-Peru-738153.jpgphotoshelter.com​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Luquina Chico Community*
Chucuito District - Puno Department









by https://flic.kr/p/Vn1RQeDoctorandus Sarajevo ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Rajuntay Mountain*
Cordillera Central - Junín Department









by https://scontent.flim5-3.fna.fbcdn....=33cefb21bef13650487214eb42b40152&oe=5A993B7Bscontent.flim5-3.fna.fbcdn.net ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Lago Lindo*
Sauce District - San Martín Department









by https://flic.kr/p/UnrwqYPeruvian Jungle ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Morón Lagoon*
Humay District - Ica Department









by https://flic.kr/p/WVeoxnSenda Utópica​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Oskune Waterfall*
Pampamarca District - Arequipa Department









by https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5579/14396738050_3ec2afe68d_b.jpgVIeD'EvasiOn ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Yarinacocha Lagoon*
Coronel Portillo Province - Ucayali Department









by https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4421/36856014700_ff735768be_b.jpgKim Amazonas ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Alpamayo & Quitaraju Mountains*
Huascarán National Park - Áncash Department









by https://flic.kr/p/nKXNZ2Ferran Altimiras ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Pampachiri Stone Forest*
Andahuaylas Province - Apurímac Department









by http://www.peru.travel/Portals/_default/que-hacer/naturaleza/areas-naturales/bosque-pamparichi/1.jpgwww.peru.trave​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Chonta Village*
Limatambo District - Cusco Department









by https://flic.kr/p/WhXmvXPeru Eco Camp ​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Chillón River*
Canta Province - Lima Department









by https://flic.kr/p/215n5m9Peruvian Mountains ​


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

^^ wow ..amazing scenery


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Satipo Province*
Junín Department









by https://flic.kr/p/YSpRTLPeruvian Jungle​


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Chivay District*
Caylloma Province - Arequipa Department









by https://flic.kr/p/WiALttDoctorandus Sarajevo​


----------



## Kaəti̮ənKoəjə (Nov 2, 2017)

This country looks nice.


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Ollantaytambo •*

Región Cusco 











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• San Salvador - Calca •*

Región Cusco 











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Misti volcano •*

Región Arequipa 

















​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle del Mantaro •*

Región Junín 


Source










​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle Sagrado •*

Región Cusco
Source











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

​


*• LAKE TITICACA •* 

Región Puno

Fuente 










​
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Choqolaqa •*

Región Arequipa












​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Maras •*

Región Cusco











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

• *Isla Suasi* •

Lake Titicaca

Source 











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Moray •*

Región Cusco 













​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle de Majes •*

Región Arequipa












​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Inti Punku, Ollantaytambo •*

Región Cusco 


Fuente











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Huayhuash*
The Andes* •*

Región Ancash


@thismattexists














​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Andes Mountains •*

Región Arequipa 












​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Sacred Valley •*

San Salvador, Calca
Región Cusco

Source









​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Dunas de Ica •*

Región Ica 


Source











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Volcán Misti •*
Campiña de Arequipa

Región Arequipa 












​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Isla Suasi •*

Lago Titicaca
Región Puno 



Source 








​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna de los Milagros •*

Tingo María
Región Huánuco













​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Nevado Ausangate •*

Andean Mountains
Región Cusco 

Photo : José Chemo Orihuela












​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Curahuasi •*

Región Apurímac



Contrastes en Curahuasi by Jaime José Valenzuela Trujillo, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Parinacochas •*

Región Ayacucho



Flamingos in a saltwater lake in the Peruvian Andes by Wim d&#x27;Hooge, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle del Mantaro •*

Región Junín











__
https://flic.kr/p/q9qDH3
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Huaypo •*

Región Cusco 



Photo : Viajero en 360









​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Lake Titikaka •*

Región Puno


Christian Declercq Fotógrafo 









​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Nevado Chicón •*

Región Cusco













Photo : alxx.visuals​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Salkantay •*

Región Cusco 












Photo : alxx.visuals​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Nevado Vallunaraju •*

Región Ancash 













Photo : andeanpeaks ​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Urubamba •*

Región Cusco












Photo : alxx.visuals
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Chiguata •*

Región Arequipa









​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Maras •*

Región Cusco 













Photo : viajero.peruano
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Mantaro Valley •*

Región Junín 

Source









​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Cusco City Valley •*

Región Cusco 












Photo : alxx.visuals
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Punta Olímpica •*

Región Ancash







Foto : danilo_couto_









​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Pampa de la Quinua •*

Región Ayacucho










​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Chachapoyas countryside •*

Región Amazonas 











Photo : daniel.leonruiz​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Leymebamba •*

Región Amazonas 












Christian Declercq Fotógrafo​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Razuhuillca Mountain •*

Outside the city of Huamanga
Región Ayacucho 











Photo : Kennedy Vega​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Huacarpay •*

Región Cusco











Christian Declercq Fotógrafo​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Nevado Ausangate •*

Región Cusco 











Photo : miguelmejiacastro ​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle Sagrado •*

Región Cusco 












 alxx.visuals ​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Quelccaya •*

Región Cusco 



















Emanuel Rocha (@iamemanuelrocha) • Instagram photos and videos


9,964 Followers, 193 Following, 108 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Emanuel Rocha (@iamemanuelrocha)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Ausangate •*

Región Cusco 



















Emanuel Rocha (@iamemanuelrocha) • Instagram photos and videos


9,964 Followers, 193 Following, 108 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Emanuel Rocha (@iamemanuelrocha)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Huacachina •*

Región Ica












zachtesta​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Vinicunca •*

Región Cusco 











zachtesta
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Lake Sandoval •*

Región Madre de Dios



Lake Sandova, teh Amazon, Peru by Nicholas Ciorogan, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Río Marañon •*

Región Loreto 



marañon by alejandro sullón juárez, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Colca Canyon •*

Región Arequipa


Colca Canyon by Leon Kersting, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna de los Condores •*

Región Amazonas



La Laguna de los Condores II by Ignasi, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Sacred Valley •*

Región Cusco











zachtesta​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Vinicunca Rainbow Mountain •*

Región Cusco 











zachtesta​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Salineras de Maras •*

Región Cusco 












zachtesta
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Tambopata •*

Región Madre de Dios















__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Madre de Dios River •*

Región Madre de Dios 
















__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com




​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Parón •*

Región Ancash















__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Dunas de Ica •*

Región Ica 











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Ticapampa •*

Región Ancash















__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Huayhuash •*

Región Lima


__
http://instagr.am/p/CSdDzW4Hael/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Humantay •*

Región Cusco











zachtesta​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Lago Umayo •*

Región Puno











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Sacred Valley •*

Región Cusco




__
http://instagr.am/p/CSUy7BXJrg4/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Lake Titikaka •*

Región Puno











​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Ñahuinpuquio •*

Región Junín










cebaazul​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Catarata de Gocta •*

Región Amazonas 



Gocta Falls by Randy Floyd, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Choquequirao •*

Región Apurímac




Trek Pano 1.jpg by Ben Krupka, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Isla Suasi •*

Región Puno


Suasi Island by pink_hippy, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Colca Canyon •*

Región Arequipa




Peru! by Sherry J. Ezhuthachan, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle de Cajamarca •*

Región Cajamarca











aldoromanioli_​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle Sagrado •*

Región Cusco 










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Tambopata •*

Región Madre de Dios










by

__
https://flic.kr/p/YqAZKj
Peruvian Jungle​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Chincheros •*

Región Cusco 


Mistique by Jonathan Reid, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Pampa de la Quinua •*

Región Ayacucho










perico_drone​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Santiago de Lucanamarca •*

Región Ayacucho 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CSxlxrjAQsr/


​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Máncora •*

Región Piura










Fuente


​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle Sagrado •*

Región Cusco










JW Marriott Cusco
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Paracas •*

Región Ica












__
http://instagr.am/p/CUEHz8iLFHg/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Huascaran National Park •*

Región Ancash












__
http://instagr.am/p/BiSn7skBMNT/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Lake Titicaca •*

Pomata, Región Puno



Titicaca by Paulo Capiotti, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle Sagrado •*

Región Cusco



cusco valle sagrado de los incas by Paulo Tomaz, en Flickr
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Curahuasi •*

Región Apurímac











Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Nevado Verónica •*

Región Cusco










Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Maras •*

Región Cusco 










Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Cordillera Blanca •*

Región Ancash











Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Pampas de la Quinua •*

Región Ayacucho



__
http://instagr.am/p/CTN-5ADH8j9/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• **Palccoyo Rainbow Mountain** •*

Región Cusco



__
http://instagr.am/p/CXW1iybDEbt/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Ollantaytambo •*

Región Cusco 



__
http://instagr.am/p/CX_HCnkoWI5/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Tambopata•*

Región Madre de Dios














__
http://instagr.am/p/CVT9gMUrezY/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Huacachina •*

Región Ica 



__
http://instagr.am/p/CWika9Kvgp6/
​​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna de Huaypo •*

Región Cusco













Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Valle de los volcanes •*

Región Arequipa














__
http://instagr.am/p/B99ChSkpBYo/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Amantani Island •*

Región Puno












__
http://instagr.am/p/B-LaZoaJkbO/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Machu Picchu •*

Región Cusco















__
http://instagr.am/p/B9-NdIeJ0mx/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Paracas •*

Región Ica












__
http://instagr.am/p/B-Fp6lcJtNV/
​


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Machu Picchu*
















Александр Вивчарик (@alessandro_travel) • Instagram photos and videos


1,254 Followers, 806 Following, 402 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Александр Вивчарик (@alessandro_travel)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Alpamayo •*

Región Ancash












__
http://instagr.am/p/B95HU1spUKR/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Volcán Misti •*

Región Arequipa










Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Huacachina •*

Región Ica










Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Azul •*

Región San Martín












Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Punta Sal •*

Región Tumbes 











Condominio Palma Mar Other Tumbes, Tumbes, Peru – Luxury Home For Sale
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Parón •*

Región Ancash



__
http://instagr.am/p/CYj1RGTJa3l/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Lunahuaná •*

Región Lima








Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Los Órganos •*

Región Piura









__
http://instagr.am/p/CM8c2tIrGzh/


​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Vallunaraju •*

Región Ancash



__
http://instagr.am/p/CPlnOxVHa9w/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Inti Punku•

Puerta del Sol*

Región Cusco










__
http://instagr.am/p/CSpSrbBHfCl/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Road to Huaraz •*

Región Ancash 










Login • Instagram
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Chinancocha - Llanganuco •*

Región Ancash









Login • Instagram
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Cordillera Blanca •*

Región Ancash 










__
http://instagr.am/p/CV0tBtEFdVs/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Grande •*

Región Ica











__
http://instagr.am/p/CCEDGL2pKe2/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Dunas de Huacachina •*

Región Ica 












__
http://instagr.am/p/CciQq7_q7db/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Pucallpa, Ucayali River •*

Región Ucayali










Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• The Andes •

Huascarán National Park*

Región Ancash

Climbing Tocllaraju, a glaciated mountain in the Cordillera Blanca of Peru peaking at 19,796 ft (6,034 m), proved to be the most extreme and difficult thing I've ever experienced. For the last 5 days, I left @livspark behind with our car (thank you for your insane patience and unwavering support!!!) and ventured into the mountains with our friend Julio 











__
http://instagr.am/p/BWONrCohMml/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Piura River •*

Región Piura








Fuente


​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Punta Sal •*

Región Tumbes 









Condominio Palma Mar Other Tumbes, Tumbes, Peru – Luxury Home For Sale
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Pinar, Huaraz •*

Región Ancash











__
http://instagr.am/p/CHunGFbHinF/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Chachani Volcano from Chiguata •*

Región Arequipa











Fuente​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Road to Millpu •*

Región Ayacucho










Fuente
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Majes Valley •*

Región Arequipa










Source
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Laguna Huaypo •*

Región Cusco 










Login • Instagram
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Nevado Coropuna •*

Región Arequipa










Source
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Colca Canyon •*

Región Arequipa 










Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Nevado Ampay •*

Región Apurímac










LO NUESTRO | Diario Oficial El Peruano
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Misti volcano •*

Región Arequipa 



Arequipa by Piero Damiani, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Mayo River •*

Región San Martín











__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ9SF2HBUMi/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Shutjo Canyon •*

Región Junín 











__
http://instagr.am/p/Cg4diVuLJdA/
​


----------



## 3Mierca (5 mo ago)

Peruviano7 said:


> *• Shutjo Canyon •*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Quelccaya Hike •*

Región Cusco


Quelccaya Hike Peru by Salkantay Trek Machu, en Flickr​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Guayabamba Valley •*

Región Amazonas












__
http://instagr.am/p/ChisKNPOLdv/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Vichayito Beach •*

Región Piura











__
http://instagr.am/p/CcG0n3QLgha/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Mantaro Valley•*
View of the snowy Huaytapallana from the Manzanares viewpoint in the Mantaro Valley

Región Junín 











__
http://instagr.am/p/CexGwSnssBh/
​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Querullpa, Valle de Majes •*

Región Arequipa













__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Huaura •*

Región Lima 










Source​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*• Callejón de Huaylas •*

Región Ancash 










The snow-capped Vallunaraju, Ocshapalca, Ranrapalca and Rimarima peak seen from the Pukaventana viewpoint.
CLUB FOTOGRAFICO DE HUARAZ | Los nevados Vallunaraju, Ocshapalca, Ranrapalca y el pico Rimarima vista desde el mirador el Pukaventana​


----------

